# Would you ever consider plasitic surgery



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

I have always been dead set against this but I met a mate recently from Australia a while ago. He had a few thing done to hi mug. Actually I couldn't spot exactly what he changed , just thought he looked very well and much fresher. Wouldn't say he looked younger like the adds always suggest. He got some upper and lower eye job and a partial neck lift.

Even though i slagged him and told him he was a woofter, I admit it he has did look much better. Got me thinking. Everything starts to go pear shaped after 40 lol

I have always had a saggy chin., not from fat just always been there, loose muscle perhaps. Too Vain?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Not for me.

Although I wouldn't mind a new set of teeth


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I've been considering Penile Reduction Surgery.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes of course!!!

Boob job for me next year. :thumb: ...I don't think I could do the face lift stuff I'm too wimpy.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Yes of course!!!
> 
> Boob job for me next year. :thumb: ...I don't think I could do the face lift stuff I'm too wimpy.


Im having one too, maybe we should go together


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Yep i defo would. I will not grow old gracefully as they say. If I have the money to change things i dont like, then i defo will.

Ive already had lipo suction, not plastic surgery as such but id defo go under the knife if needed.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Yes of course!!!
> 
> Boob job for me next year. :thumb: ...I don't think I could do the face lift stuff I'm too wimpy.


please run a boob job log so we can all check on the progress? :innocent:

to answer the op, nope, the idea of going under the knife for any reason other than medical requirements aint my thing.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm an naturally good looking

I don't need it


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I'm an *naturally* good looking
> 
> I don't need it


You sure about that :lol: :whistling:


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

latblaster said:


> I've been considering Penile Reduction Surgery.


haha cracker! split me coffee at that one :thumb:

ahh wait until you get on in years. B#lls to this growing old gracefully!


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

do calf implants count :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Nah, i'm sure my bird would get my teeth fixed if she could though.

I've got about 4 missing plus a mouthful of fillings. :crying:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

latblaster said:


> I've been considering Penile Reduction Surgery.


you mean you'd finally get that one on your forehead removed?


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

latblaster said:


> I've been considering Penile Reduction Surgery.


Please post eBay link for excess removed auction......... you never know someone might like a bit extra if it's going spare!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> you mean you'd finally get that one on your forehead removed?


Sean, I'm so wounded by this....I, I thought you liked it.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Sean, I'm so wounded by this....I, I thought you liked it.


ofc i like it, thats why i asked the question, i need to know if i need start looking elsewhere.....


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

latblaster said:


> I've been considering Penile Reduction Surgery.


your mum had enough now mate?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I considered it after a road accident in 1997 left me with some facial scarring, but now I'm not bothered by it.

I quite like the fact that I'm gradually getting craggier & more rugged as I get older. I quite like the idea of having an old face on top of a bodybuilder's physique.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> Im having one too, maybe we should go together


Lol oh!! What size u looking at?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Yep i defo would. I will not grow old gracefully as they say. If I have the money to change things i dont like, then i defo will.
> 
> Ive already had lipo suction, not plastic surgery as such but id defo go under the knife if needed.


Lipo..looks horrendous ur brave lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> please run a boob job log so we can all check on the progress? :innocent:
> 
> to answer the op, nope, the idea of going under the knife for any reason other than medical requirements aint my thing.


What a damn good idea ...will do :thumb:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> What a damn good idea ...will do :thumb:


ive been told my mouth can be used as a unit of measurement....


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Well i spent 3.2k getting my teeth done over the last year, nearlly finished with it.

If i had the money, and a guarantee that nothing would go wrong there are a lot of things i would fix.

Excess bone in both my feet which cause issues with shoes rubbing

Extra rib on both sides which stops ability to bend... for stuff

Skin is awful, tried everything to get it to clear but nothing works. Still have blackheads everywhere and i'm 24

CALF IMPLANTS!

Not exactly surgery but i'd have something done so i can grow a full beard, i hate having a half ****d pedo beard

Penis extension


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

No disrespect but i wouldn't put lipo in the same category as other forms of surgery. I know most on here have little sympathy for those who are over weight and i would echo those thoughts with the reasoning that there is an alternative to lipo suction, losing weight naturally! You cant grow breasts or straighten that bent nose that bothers you through diet and exercise but with lipo there are better and more rewarding alternatives.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Well i spent 3.2k getting my teeth done over the last year, nearlly finished with it.
> 
> If i had the money, and a guarantee that nothing would go wrong there are a lot of things i would fix.
> 
> ...


yeah, i too find it harder to put my socks on as im getting older :whistling:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> What a damn good idea ...will do :thumb:


 :thumb:

quoted so you cant change your mind


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

seandog69 said:


> ive been told my mouth can be used as a unit of measurement....


have you measured alot of c0ck? :lol:


----------



## bassjacka (Feb 17, 2015)

Prince Adam said:


> Not for me.
> 
> Although I wouldn't mind a new set of teeth


Same here - wouldn't have anything done, but wouldn't mind a new set of gnashers!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lipo..looks horrendous ur brave lol


It was horrific, id never have it done again. I cant fault the care i recieved from the nurses etc, but the aftercare was disgusting. I had to wear this thing for 3 months afterwards, but due to it being thr wrong size for me, it creased my skin round my belly button, now my tummy looks like ive had kids even tho i aint  Losing my weight too its made it look worse. I hate it, i dont think i will evee have abs


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> have you measured alot of c0ck? :lol:


i wouldnt say a lot, more like the appropriate amount......


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

seandog69 said:


> i wouldnt say a lot, more like the appropriate amount......


an appropriate amount of mens meat meaured.

bit of a mouthful that! lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

No it would be unfair to everyone else. I'm already very pretty.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> ive been told my mouth can be used as a unit of measurement....


Good to know ..however I fear u have a big gob!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Pinky said:


> It was horrific, id never have it done again. I cant fault the care i recieved from the nurses etc, but the aftercare was disgusting. I had to wear this thing for 3 months afterwards, but due to it being thr wrong size for me, it creased my skin round my belly button, now my tummy looks like ive had kids even tho i aint  Losing my weight too its made it look worse. I hate it, i dont think i will evee have abs


Oh ****...that's awful

U mean ur skin tone re loosing weight?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yes it would be fair to everyone else. I'm pretty ugly.


Fixed for you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Fixed for you


If only it were true. Life would be easier.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I would like another tooth since I'm missing one, but that's about it. Once you start getting plastic surgery, you can tell by looking it's not natural and your face looks weird and fake.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Oh ****...that's awful
> 
> U mean ur skin tone re loosing weight?


You know when some woman have kids and they end up with a not saggy but loose belly skin, its like that  I honestly think even if i go down to below 20% body fat, it wont go back, need some skin tightening magic lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

EpicSquats said:
 

> I would like another tooth since I'm missing one, but that's about it. Once you start getting plastic surgery, you can tell by looking it's not natural and your face looks weird and fake.


expensive to get one put in, costs about a grand per tooth.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Are you going to get it done in the UK or abroad?


One f my friends went abroad she recommended it ..but it does make me nervous. Have u had experience?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Pinky said:


> You know when some woman have kids and they end up with a not saggy but loose belly skin, its like that  I honestly think even if i go down to below 20% body fat, it wont go back, need some skin tightening magic lol


Yh I know what u mean..they are able to correct that arnt they I think u need up with a little scar but it's just on the pubic bone below the bikini line so it's not obvious. That said if u had this done recently maybe it takes time to settle like a few years so prob best to wait and see what happens. Especially if ur fairly young u don't want to mess with stuff like that and more so if u want kids later. See I'm old now it dosnt matter if I end up looking like a plastic doll lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> I would like another tooth since I'm missing one, but that's about it. Once you start getting plastic surgery, you can tell by looking it's not natural and your face looks weird and fake.


It can look like that if u get carried away...and can't move ya face


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> No, I was thinking about it but if I did I think I'd have to get it done at home for fear of any issues after the op that I needed aftercare... I'm also scared to get it done and don't want to be out of training....


Same...and the flight back home!! Jeez who wants to fly a few days after that. It's cheaper abroad but for peace of mind here better I think. M friends are amazing iv had a good feel their really soft and squiggly not hard at all. I think I might go mahoooosive


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> Not for me.
> 
> Although I wouldn't mind a new set of teeth


Look in the glass beside your bed mate lol


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> I would like another tooth since I'm missing one, but that's about it. Once you start getting plastic surgery, you can tell by looking it's not natural and your face looks weird and fake.


seriously mate that's the point! done properly and by a measured amount its not fake at all! My mate looks well, you would never notice, just got the skin tightened removed the jowls, eyes not so baggy etc, He said the doctor just took about an cm tighter (if even that)

i know a girl who have had a boob job, just to a C cup. She was an A before. Shes looks well now, not that I was allowed to see properly lol

Gave her a lot more confidence.

However I heard that the face is a lot different especially around the eyes, as they are delicate and can go wrong badly.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Yes of course!!!
> 
> Boob job for me next year. :thumb: ...I don't think I could do the face lift stuff I'm too wimpy.


Wowzer! Il invest in a new ipad


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes.

If I ever have a yard and a half of foreskin hanging down below my knee.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

No doubt about it! I will never look a day over 25 for the rest of my life. When I need something, I'll get it. Facelift, Botox, mini facelift, eyebrow lifts or whatever they have by the time I'm getting "old"... the only thing I despise is crappy hair extensions - those I would NEVER have, they always look like **** no matter who you are. If you have hair extensions and you're within a meter's reach, they're instantly easy to spot and always look scraggly and tacky. They also ruin the hell out of your own real hair. If I need more hair, I'll get a hair transplant instead. :lol:


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kristina said:


> No doubt about it! I will never look a day over 25 for the rest of my life. When I need something, I'll get it. Facelift, Botox, mini facelift, eyebrow lifts or whatever they have by the time I'm getting "old"... the only thing I despise is crappy hair extensions - those I would NEVER have, they always look like **** no matter who you are. If you have hair extensions and you're within a meter's reach, they're instantly easy to spot and always look scraggly and tacky. They also ruin the hell out of your own real hair. If I need more hair, I'll get a hair transplant instead.


I always thought you where in your 30's?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

That's because you clearly need to get laser eye surgery. :tongue:

(... but Specsavers will do). :thumbup1:


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kristina said:


> That's because you clearly need to get laser eye surgery. :tongue:
> 
> (... but Specsavers will do). 1:


My eyesight was fine till I found your instagram account


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Hahahahaha well played. :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Wowzer! Il invest in a new ipad


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Weighing up a nose job, broke it in a fight years ago, breathing through left nostril is restricted but I get bigger bogeys. Not sure :laugh:


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes, I'll be getting Jaw surgery. Also rhinoplasty, lower eyelid work and possibly malar augmentation - fillers or implants.

Looking like **** every day eventually wears your confidence down.


----------



## DrZaius (Jul 23, 2014)

I was going to get some work done to attain my dream of having a foot long cock. Then I realised I could achieve the same goal by folding it in half.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Meh, if I thought it would achieve anything I'd do liposuction to speed things up, but I'd end up looking way worse than I do now, did not go all this way to end up with a lot of loose skin and scars and look like a shar pei.

The one that I am waiting for is hair cloning. Once they perfect the technology I' definitively doing it. Then I can use steroids without worrying about hair loss. Should I switch hair colour to blond, or maybe GMO hair in teal, that would be very anime style.


----------



## Taylor7 (Aug 10, 2015)

slashlove said:


> Even do i am not a good looking guy, I just like the way I am ....so not for me
> 
> "Pain is temporary, Pride is forever»


Yeah, buddy. Not for me too but I like it when pornstars do plastic surgery. If you know what I mean.


----------



## slashlove (Jul 7, 2015)

Yeah I know what you mean, :thumb


----------



## Synthetic213 (Jan 19, 2014)

No.

I am happy with how I look and consider myself a good looking guy.

Only thing I want is veneers but they are very pricy right now so cannot afford them unfortunately.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

No.

Eventhough I am pretty ugly I wouldn't consider it.

I would only consider it if I had been in some terrible accident where my face was burnt etc...

EDIT: I may actually need reconstructive surgery on my left eye soon though...


----------



## Synthetic213 (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes said:


> No.
> 
> Eventhough I am pretty ugly I wouldn't consider it.
> 
> ...


You look pretty handsome in your AVI mate - no ****


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Synthetic213 said:


> You look pretty handsome in your AVI mate - no ****


lol


----------



## Taylor7 (Aug 10, 2015)

Prince Adam said:


> Not for me.
> 
> Although I wouldn't mind a new set of teeth


teeth is different from changing you face lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Thinking of botoxing my forehead up, I've always had a habit of raising my eyebrows when I'm chatting to people and over time, even though I'm only in my mid 20s, I've developed a rather wrinkly forehead which is spoiling the rest of what I honestly believe is a good looking face. I know people say it makes your skin more loose so will look worse when it wears off, but the way I see it is, if things keep going this way I'll have a fu**ing Gordon Ramsay forehead in 10 years time anyway  so at least keeping it botoxed will stop it from wrinkling up anymore anyway and look better whilst I keep having it done.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd only consider having teeth implants. Not that there's anything wrong with my gnashers at the moment. I just don't want false teeth in my old age.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Sway12 said:


> Yes, I'll be getting Jaw surgery. Also rhinoplasty, lower eyelid work and possibly malar augmentation - fillers or implants.
> 
> Looking like **** every day eventually wears your confidence down.


yep I'm 32, my body looks 22, but my face 42  nose, jaw, eyelids, fillers, its got to be done


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Same...and the flight back home!! Jeez who wants to fly a few days after that. It's cheaper abroad but for peace of mind here better I think. M friends are amazing iv had a good feel their really soft and squiggly not hard at all. I think I might go mahoooosive


Would defo stay in this country and have it done. The flight home would be horrendous and just so that you know you have decent aftercare, any problems, you're not on your own and fobbed off with either a 'Patient co-ordinator' or have to fly back.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Would defo stay in this country and have it done. The flight home would be horrendous and just so that you know you have decent aftercare, any problems, you're not on your own and fobbed off with either a 'Patient co-ordinator' or have to fly back.


bloody hell keeks where have u been...written in march!!! Are u in hiding lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> bloody hell keeks where have u been...written in march!!! Are u in hiding lol


ha ha, ooops, saw this thread in the activity stream but didn't notice it was started a while ago.


----------



## Hae (Mar 10, 2009)

No,because I'm very sexy and people think I look 25 even though I'm almost 35.


----------



## Hae (Mar 10, 2009)

If you don't like that then don't respond. Please.


----------

